

California taxis sue Uber, allege false advertising, unfair competition - carlchenet
http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-taxi-uber-unfair-competition-lawsuit-20150318-story.html

======
mainetti
News like this one, and other similar ones, show that Uber is really
disruptive. It's no surprise that its valuation is what it is.

